# 2017 rogue Hands free whistling/wind noise



## sduranso (Mar 6, 2018)

hands free phone whistling
My 2017 rogue sl creates a whistling/ wind noise on the receiving end of any call. I do not hear it but everyone I call either landline or cellular wants to end the call. Does anyone else have this problem? Any solutions? My dealer has been no help.


----------

